# Vintage Safety Manual



## PetalumaLoco (Dec 29, 2011)

From "It's Great to be Alive!" safety manual.

I saw this page and just cracked up at the artwork and wording of the warning.







The entire manual is here .

Scan down further until you find the one about hiding in a pile of leaves, also a groaner.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 29, 2011)

Being killed instantly while thinking of your favorite pastime doesn't sound so bad. They should have said that a heavily disfigured Chuck somehow survived the gory mangling and was forever stuck in an outwardly vegetative state while his fully alert mind was left to rot in an emotional vacuum. Being fully conscious but unable to control your own body or communicate with the outside world would seem far worse to me than any sort of instant death.


----------



## Anderson (Dec 29, 2011)

I think they ran out of random injuries they could depict in there.

On the bike hitting the old guy, I'm actually left wondering just _whose _fault that one was (since someone on a bike really_ can_ go fast).


----------



## lthanlon (Dec 30, 2011)

For a publication aimed at schoolkids, the writing is wildly inconsistent and uniformly bad. Perhaps somebody adapted the booklet from an educational film written and directed by Ed Wood.


----------



## DET63 (Jan 3, 2012)

> Scan down further until you find the one about hiding in a pile of leaves, also a groaner.








I'll keep that in mind!

It's best if we get rid of garbage trucks and replace them with garbage trains!


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jan 3, 2012)

DET63 said:


> It's best if we get rid of garbage trucks and replace them with garbage trains!


We already did. :lol:

Just as you would expect, here in the world's largest economy we have the pick of the litter... box. :giggle:


----------

